# 1953 Huffy



## morton (Feb 28, 2010)

Good Day:  Looking to date this bike.  Serial number (underside of bottom bracket)  is 3Hxxxxxx which if I have read a previous post correctly, makes it 1953, correct?  I know it's not worth much, but I intend to grease and clean it up for a rider and perhaps my wife or daughter might feel so inclined.  By the way, did this model come with a tank?  Also, what type of light would have been used.  Thanks.  john


----------



## npence (Feb 28, 2010)

The bike is a 1953 it would of had a tank and a rear rack. I will post some pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## morton (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks.....would like to see them/  john


----------



## npence (Mar 7, 2010)

here  is what the tank should look like and there is two different rear racks one is like the one on my dial a ride. the other one I dont have a picture  of. I hope this helps you on your project tanks is for sale if you would like more pics let me know.


----------

